# Putting on a show



## *starfish* (Aug 8, 2008)

Im looking to do a photography show. Ideally Id like 10 prints, 11x14 ish sized prints mounted cleanly on foamcore. Im looking for anyone who has done thins to give me some advise on how to get started and the who what where how kinda things.. Tips? Ideas? Hints? What should I expect - what will the poeple coming expect?
THANKS
Melissa


----------



## RyanLilly (Aug 9, 2008)

I have no experience as far as the show goes, but for the prints I would go with "Standouts" rather than mounting them yourself, you can get standouts from most printers and usually come in white or black.


----------



## craig (Aug 13, 2008)

I have had numerous shows. Mostly in restaurant/bars. Make sure you contact them early. Generally there is a waiting list. The work should have a theme or at least be cohesive as opposed to a bunch of random good shots. Size is important. Take some time and figure out exactly how big or small you want them. When mounting do not get locked in to the standard plexi and foamcore. Check out wood or metal frames and also consider the homemade route. Keep in mind that the audience will generally not be photo or art buyers, so the presentation is especially important. 

The reception will be the big draw. Save your money and whoop it up. Not sure how feel about putting prices on each photo. Personally I think it is tacky. I think a price list is the way to go. Post the what you will be showing. We are interested in seeing the work as well.

Love & Bass


----------

